# Which of these 120mm fans?



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi - so I'm wanting to replace the 230mm fans on the side + top of my HAF 932 with 120mm ones for better airflow. 

Of this list, which would you recommend?

120mm Case Fans 

I want good strong airflow - I'll be using a fan controller so as long as the noise-airflow ratio's not bad, I'm OK with the slightly louder, higher RPM ones. At first glance the specs on the CM Silent Blue look good but I've heard the specs aren't to be believed.. 

Cheers :wave:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Look at the cubic feet per minute rating and the decibel noise rating and pick a few candidates. Now, go to some reputable hardware review sites and see what they have to say.

For example, 

"The CoolerMaster 120mm SickleFlow Fan 2000rpm pushes 69.69CFM at 19dBA." -- this seems too good to be true: whisper quiet _and _powerful?

Well, though it is quieter than some fans, one reviewer got 33 CFM at 46 dBA -- hardly the stated values.

You can read it's review here:

120 mm Fan Roundup, Part 2: 1350 RPM or Higher Rotation Speed. Page 4 - X-bit labs


----------



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the link! You're right that it's nowhere near what's stated but it seems the sickleflow's pretty good tho..


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

Look into the noctua fans...you might think they look ugly on the outside but I have reason to believe they will clown on every other option in terms of CFM VS Db (Most airflow + least noise) 

-Gun


----------



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes I've decided to get a noctua u12 CPU cooler so I'll see how that goes. As a high airflow case exhaust fan are there any models of that brand you'd recommend?


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

nope not me...its noctua or gtfo as far as im concerned...Other may have some different suggestions to explore however...

Good luck!


----------

